# What happened to "delete post" function?



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Am I totally blind or is that feature gone? I posted in the wrong forum and wanted to delete it (instead of asking to have it moved) and repost it correctly, so I went to Advanced Edit and there was no delete option! I could have just edited the post to say "moved to correct location" but I just left it and emailed a mod.

I didn't use it often, but I did use it. So, can someone please point out the delete function or bring it back if it's gone?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

As I recall the ability to delete a post doesn't exist if it's the first post of a thread, even if there are no other posts in the thread yet.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually wondered that, but I am POSITIVE I have deleted a first post before, because I know I've posted in the wrong forum before!

Of course, I could just be completely out of it at the moment, as I am sick and not thinking clearly.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

no jen u arent crazy..i just did a dup posting and wanted to delete it but cant...oh well...i knew i did delete it before as long as no one else posted


----------

